# Setting Up 120G & Need Help/Suggestions on Stocking



## Retired Sailor (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi all. I've got a 120 gallon that I am going to convert to African Cichlids. I'm going to put some pool filter sand and Eco-Complete for the substrate and add some lace rock. I'm not worried about the tank itself, I've been running tanks for around 30 years so I'm fairly knowledgeable about that. Its the fish that I'm having trouble with. I've gone through the species profiles but the size of the lists is quite daunting. I did look at the 'Species Recommendations for Beginners' and that has me feeling a bit better. Better but still with some questions. I would really like to stock the tank with fish that utilize all levels of the aquarium. I looked through the beginners recommendations for a Lake Tanganyika tank and really love the looks of the fish listed. So I think that is the direction I want to go. So the question becomes how many of each (except for the one that boldly said one only), and would all of those fish be content together? Thanks in advance.
'
ian


----------



## Retired Sailor (Jun 25, 2013)

just looked over different sites and realized there are a bunch of shell-dwellers on that list. I only plan on one type of shellie, or two if i can get away with it.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

What are the dimensions of your 120G tank?


----------



## Retired Sailor (Jun 25, 2013)

6 feet long, 18 inches wide, and 23 inches high


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I think that tank would be a great set up for Tanganyika cichlids. If you are sure that is what you want to do, I can move this topic to the Tang folder so you can get better advice on stocking species.

Most of my tanks are set up with fish from that lake. Are there any particular ones that you prefer?


----------



## Retired Sailor (Jun 25, 2013)

in regards to moving the thread, what ever you feel is best Dee. it is going to be a Tang community tank. i'm certain of that now.

as for what I would like to put in there. Here are some I have found on the site that I would like but I don't think they will all go together. The shell-dwellers aren't a necessity since I plan on having a 30 gallon tank with just them in it. If they will fit in the 120 with the others listed that would be great. otherwise, no big deal.
Cyprichromis leptosoma
Neolamprologus leleupi
Julidochromis regani 
Julidochromis marlieri
Julidochromis transcriptus
Telmatochromis brichardi
Lamprologus' multifasciatus
Lamprologus ocellatus
Some type of Gobi

thanks for your time and help.

ian


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

C. leptosoma would be your top dweller, only choose one of the Julidochromis to avoid any cross breeding (I'm partial to marlieri) and maybe L. multifasciatus as the shell dweller.

I have no experience with N. leleupi but you may run into problems with them if you keep L. multies, as they'll probably eat any fry they produce. I'm also not familiar with T. brichardi or Gobies.

L. ocellatus would do well in a species only tank as they are a bit aggressive.

Do you have a local fish store or club that you can source any fish you might be interested in getting?


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I have the same size tank. I kept several combinations of Tangs, but I really liked the tank when I had Tropheus, Dewindti, and Gobies.

Off your list...Cyps, Julie Ornatus (small enough for shellies), Telemat brichardi, and Multies would be nice.


----------



## Shaky (Jan 2, 2003)

Many experienced keepers avoid N. leleupi just because they can be so darned belligerent. However, with a big tank like you have, I bet they could do OK. However, some choices with bright color instead of the leleupi are the J. ornatus and the N. mustax, which both sport some nice yellows. Lamp. ocellatus can be an attractive metallic gold as well.
However, for a more impressive size with color, I love the J. regani. I believe that a colony of multies would fare well even with some larger fish in a 120G tank, by using some simple separation of the shell bed from the rock piles. Crowds of multies can chase off larger fish and can always retreat into shells if necessary. Plus, any fry lost will quickly be replaced.
My choices from your list would be J. regani, a school of Cyprichromis, L. Multifasciatus and a few goby cichlids (My personal preference is Tanganicodus irsacae). Heavy on rockpile aquascaping with a shell bed of maybe 100 shells about 10cm away from any rocks.


----------



## Retired Sailor (Jun 25, 2013)

Shaky said:


> Many experienced keepers avoid N. leleupi just because they can be so darned belligerent. However, with a big tank like you have, I bet they could do OK.


Shaky, I have to say, that quote makes me very wary. My luck, unfortunately, really does not lend me towards betting. Fortunately you provided alternatives.

I really want to thank all of you who have responded. I am getting very excited. Unfortunately, reality intrudes and I'm just hoping that by Christmas I'll have fish in my tank. Because of money, of course its always because of money, I have to spread out my purchases. My first purchase this month will be for some rock, shells and a few decorations. But going in my favor, I have to get presents for my wife's birthday this month. So I will be able to spread some of those into her present orders. She loves shells and I found a great site for a whole-saler of Sea Shells. I'm going to post on other section in the forums to make sure I can use the things I have picked out in my tank. I've also decided to just use some regular rocks in the 'rock foundations' in the tank. tested and cleaned real good first, of course. Trying to buy enough lace rock or other decorative rocks for a 120 will use all my money up. I do plan on the outer edges of the piles being lace rock. Just not all of it.

Next month is substrate. And then it will be time to start thinking about fish. At least thinking more about fish.

And then I will be back her verify fish and stocking numbers.
Thank you all again. I guarantee you I will be spending a lot time coming back and looking over this thread and pictures of the different fish and day-dreaming!

Ian Drennan

P.S. P.M. me for the shell wholesaler.


----------



## Shaky (Jan 2, 2003)

Leleupi are not as all-out aggressive as most Malawi fish, but for Tangs, they can be quite pushy. However, I've had them breed in a 20L community, they stayed mainly to themselves, and were not often seen, with a brichardi, a few shell-dwellers, and some rainbowfish.


----------

